# [SOLVED] G-Market "No connection"



## wolverine (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

I can't get into to the market today.
I got always the a white screen with "No connection" and the "Retry" button. The menu is still working, "Settings", "Accounts" and "Help", but that's it. Does anyone else have this problem?

Thx ;-)


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

i experienced it a couple of times, just go to Settings->Applications->Manage applications clear cache of market and force close it, then find google services framework in all tab and do clear data and force close. After that reboot and it should work again. Fixed it for me every time


----------



## wolverine (Aug 26, 2011)

Icefeet said:


> i experienced it a couple of times, just go to Settings->Applications->Manage applications clear cache of market and force close it, then find google services framework in all tab and do clear data and force close. After that reboot and it should work again. Fixed it for me every time


I deleted the cache from the market already, but this does not work.
But after I cleared the data with the enforce to close the google services framework, it's working again.  THX


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

NP, yeah it's important to do the google services framework step


----------

